# Is Cristiano Ronaldo a gay?



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

http://i40.tinypic.com/30sa4b8.gif


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Proper Bummer...!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:laugh: Very good! For a gay, he's had some pretty damn stunning women!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

gemma atkinson to name one....b astard


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

i found that really funny, even the most cocky f**kers have their insecuritys LMAO


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

mmm, Gemma Atkinson.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

she might have a penis


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

he's a cnut


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Supporting evidence that he isn't the only gay in Trafford village :whistling:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ronaldo was at the bodypower expo with synthol arms. Synthol = beta = gay


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Didn't he get caught with all those transvestite hookers?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

That was the other Ronaldo


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

that was fat ronaldo


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> That was the other Ronaldo


Oh FFS! No wonder I don't follow football, it's well confusing :lol:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

that was hilariuos he looks like a bum basher


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

silly question. he's a bummer for sure.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

maybe not in the context of bumming other men but yes in the context of being a complete fairy tool


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

The_Kernal said:


> Proper Bummer...!


x2


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

ParaManiac said:


> Supporting evidence that he isn't the only gay in Trafford village :whistling:


You don't fool me Para. This is you isn't it? :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

He's fairly filled out since that second last pic anyway!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

T.F. said:


> He's fairly filled out since that second last pic anyway!


 What did he do, start eating again?? :lol:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Defo a ***.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

ParaManiac said:


> Supporting evidence that he isn't the only gay in Trafford village :whistling:


LMFAO...:laugh:


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

LMAO deffo a *** x2


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

don't worry guys he will be bumming about in spain soon (well hopefully)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

have you people not heard of the phrase "*** hag"

the latest rumours are he is sleeping with john o shea who is also a gay apparantly

however another rumour is ashley cole is bumming sol campbell, think this is wishful thinking though so mrs cole becomes available


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

He's a footballer no?


----------



## donpaulo666 (Oct 31, 2008)

All footballer's are a bit 'that way' comes with the territory, fairy's game!


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

seems some of you have answered without watching the gif i posted!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

next thing you know he will be oiling himself up in next to nothing and standing with loads of semi naked blokes flexing his pecs :tongue:


----------

